

Airbnb Says It Will Start Collecting Hotel Taxes In San Francisco - chiachun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/31/airbnb-sf-hotel-tax/

======
throwaway_0x72
So basically the new business strategy as seen by Airbnb, Uber, et al is to
avoid the law as long as is possible? Sounds like a pretty scummy way to do
business.

